# The New Generation Of Simplethemes



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Incase you haven't heard SimpleThemes has a new owner, which is me reygeoffrey. I am working on a new theme. Its going to be a orange redish color but I have yet to figure out exactly what I'm going to call the theme. As of right now I'm just giving it the name: The Next Generation of SimpleThemes tommorw I hope to have a beta out. For those of you who can't wait for Christmas, later this week I will be rolling out a bunch of holiday wallpapers.
I will keep you updated follow me on twitter @reygeoffrey and simplethemes @SimpleCM7Themes


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry link has been removed


----------

